# Three Years Later and Life is Amazing!



## missmo (May 20, 2011)

So I wrote a post on this site about 3 years ago while I was just recovering from my anxiety and depersonalisation issues trying to help show people how I was getting over these problems. Now three years later I'm happy to say that my life has totally turned around. I very rarely feel anxious anymore and can barely remember how being depersonalised felt. I wanted to share this to show people that there is hope, and that anxiety won't take over your life if you don't let it. Be brave and don't let it stop you from doing anything and you will find the more you open your mind and step out there the more you will realise you can do anything.

In these three years I have travelled and completed a degree and I can safely say that within time, anyone who suffers from the same problems that I did could be doing the same. Don't let this take over your life and don't give up on feeling normal. Its not an easy thing to overcome but if you take it slowly, perhaps take the right medications and keep positive you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Congratulations, thank you for coming back to tell your story!


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

How long did you have DP/DR for prior to that 3 year old post?


----------



## shadowshudder (Sep 9, 2013)

> teh345" data-cid="344016" data-time="1412780882">
> 
> How long did you have DP/DR for prior to that 3 year old post?


Wondering this as well.


----------

